# President Vetoes Cigar Tax...Again



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Christmas may be coming early for U.S. cigar smokers this year. The proposed massive increase in federal excise taxes on cigars, to fund an expanded health care program, was vetoed by President Bush, for the second time. A slightly revised SCHIP bill was sent by Congress to the President, who vetoed the bill to prevent it from becoming law. Since the latest extension of the State Children's Health Insurance Program will expire on December 14, Congress is now expected to again extend the existing program at current levels until September 30, 2008, or even later. This means that there should be no increase in the federal cigar tax until after that time (unless the House can override the President's veto on January 23, 2008, which is very unlikely).

Now I can rest at night...lol.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah I got the email


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

That's Good News


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :whoohoo: THATS GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, it is good news, but if Hillary or Obama win in November our goose is totally completely irrevocably cooked.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

We need to remember this come Nov 08


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very good news -- need more like this--


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great news!!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bush is Our Hero*

If you value your right to smoke cigars, even in your homes, you MUST vote for Republicans, even if you have to hold your nose and pray while you do so. Did you ever ask yourself why the gun lobby keeps the 2nd amendment going in the face of a large majority of citizens favoring strict gun controls? It's because people who like guns and the freedom to own them will vote for anyone, even the devil himself, if he will support those gun rights. The reason we are losing the right to smoke in public is because smokers are not willing to do the same.

Make no mistake: the democrats will make cigars cost ten dollars a stick, at a minimum, if they gain one percent more power than they have today. Just look at the SCHIP vote. 14 votes over one third, all republicans, is all that stood between the democrats and your right to smoke a cigar for a reasonable price, and the next thing to go will be your right to smoke in your own apartment or car. mark my words, that is the way things are going. WAKE UP PEOPLE! The hour is getting very late.

If you love cigars, you must realize that president Bush is our hero. If you love cigars, you can not afford to think he is an idiot, or any of the other things people say about him. He was the genius who stood between us and our enemies.
:support:


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Pendaboot said:


> If you value your right to smoke cigars, even in your homes, you MUST vote for Republicans, even if you have to hold your nose and pray while you do so. Did you ever ask yourself why the gun lobby keeps the 2nd amendment going in the face of a large majority of citizens favoring strict gun controls? It's because people who like guns and the freedom to own them will vote for anyone, even the devil himself, if he will support those gun rights. The reason we are losing the right to smoke in public is because smokers are not willing to do the same.
> 
> Make no mistake: the democrats will make cigars cost ten dollars a stick, at a minimum, if they gain one percent more power than they have today. Just look at the SCHIP vote. 14 votes over one third, all republicans, is all that stood between the democrats and your right to smoke a cigar for a reasonable price, and the next thing to go will be your right to smoke in your own apartment or car. mark my words, that is the way things are going. WAKE UP PEOPLE! The hour is getting very late.
> 
> ...


Don't want to get on a political tear here, but Republicans are not for smokers rights, they are against socialized health care. Not only that, but the bill was just bad to begin with. It couldn't support or sustain itself and would eventually raise taxes. That's the only reason Bush vetoed this bill.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Don't want to get on a political tear here, but Republicans are not for smokers rights, they are against socialized health care. Not only that, but the bill was just bad to begin with. It couldn't support or sustain itself and would eventually raise taxes. That's the only reason Bush vetoed this bill.


I don't think anyone is for smoker's rights...I haven't heard those two words together in a sentence for years and it struck me as almost an oxymoron. But I tell you, I would be thrilled to hear one party or the other talk about PROPERTY RIGHTS. As in, this is my establishment, I'll decide what is allowed and what is not - go pound sand, Mr. Government.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

*Great News*

Thanks for the great news!:whoohoo:
I'm really disliking the political thing. :errrr:
I'm getting to the place where I'm thinking that we need another tea party.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> I don't think anyone is for smoker's rights...I haven't heard those two words together in a sentence for years and it struck me as almost an oxymoron. But I tell you, I would be thrilled to hear one party or the other talk about PROPERTY RIGHTS. As in, this is my establishment, I'll decide what is allowed and what is not - go pound sand, Mr. Government.


I don't care why he vetoed it. The fact is he did, and all the democrats and half the republican presidential candidates would not have. Remember that next time you get a chance to vote for or against one of these power grabbing scum.

I do not need the government to subsidize my insurance, or even to pay my social security. I need them to read the constitution, which clearly states that they have no right to prevent me from pursuing my happiness, which in my case requires cigars, at a fair price, without government interference.

That's not politics. That's following the rule book we grant them power under. We threw the last bunch of hoods out over a tea tax. We need to generate some enthusiasm against this new form of taxation without representation.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Its politics like this that made me decide that I will not retire in the US. Japans smoking laws have become only slightly more strict and they already have state run health care whos quality exceeds our private health care. So other than an occasional visit to Wrigley Field Im stayin here.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I received a three page form letter from my Senator in response to my phone calls and emails. It does not even mention taxes or tobacco. And, yes, this was from Charles Grassley, the Republican traitor who passed this POS out of committee in the first place.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I vote 2nd amendment because if he has guns most likely he smokes cigars on the golf coarse lol


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jam said:


> I vote 2nd amendment because if he has guns most likely he smokes cigars on the golf coarse lol


LOL:biggrin:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

man I hate those crap form letters...they can get to the point in a letter even...


----------

